# Hi From Nyc!



## MimiStillLovesRoger (Aug 28, 2005)

hey guys, my name is Meghann I am 21 and it is true I am a Makeup whore. MAC is my favorite obviously. and I love Manhattan becuase I can hit up up to 4 MAC stores in a day.
I love learning how to do new looks espcially  eye looks. 
Besides being a makeup whore I am also a message board whore so I will be on here a lot! Cna't wait to make new friends! sorry if I sound cheesy!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Meghann!!! I hope you enjoy our forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You dont sound cheesy, Specktra is truly my second home!!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 28, 2005)

hey meghann! welcome to the forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy your stay here!


----------



## user2 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi Meghann and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 28, 2005)

hey there! Welcome to specktra! Sounds like you'll fit in just fine ;-)


----------



## Jessica (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2005)

welcome hon!


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 31, 2005)

Glad you could join us!
And don't worry you don't sound cheesy


----------



## Shawna (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra, and don't worry, we all sound like that around here.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Meghann.


----------

